
How to introduce yourself to a potential job working remotely? - asakapab0i
I&#x27;m always wanted to have a job as a developer working remotely.<p>I&#x27;ve sent hundreds of emails to all potential employee but for some reasons they don&#x27;t seem to trust my email or my cover letter.
======
brudgers
My advice is to research and identify likely candidate companies: habit of
hiring remote programmers with your skill set and experience in your
geographic reason. Next identify the people who are involved in hiring remote
workers with similar skill sets and tailor your cover letter and resume to
meet their needs.

In general, people delete unsolicited email if at all possible...simply
because it is possible for someone to send hundreds without much effort.

Good luck.

